

Godaddy partial outage - pdpi
https://support.godaddy.com/system-alerts/

======
urda
> System Alerts:

> No Significant Issues!

That's an odd way to report an outage, it's almost as if there isn't an
outage.

~~~
pdpi
Well, it had a notice that the domain service was having issues at the time I
posted it. Looks like it's been resolved in the meanwhile.

Near as we could tell from the outside, ns39.domaincontrol.com and
ns40.domaincontrol.com were both down. We had a domain that was on exactly
those two name servers, so wouldn't resolve at all. Figured that it might be a
useful heads-up for anybody seeing any DNS weirdness.

~~~
quotedmycode
I bought a domain name from them years ago, but managed it with a different
DNS server after I heard that GoDaddy was using Microsoft DNS servers.

